# Grand Central's Century of Grandeur



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 20, 2013)

A New York Times lengthy capsule account - excerpted from a coming book - of the current Grand Central Terminal's conceptualization and construction. GCT was opened to the public on 2-2-1913 (Ground Hog Day!).

100 Years of Grandeur The Birth of Grand Central Terminal - http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/20/nyregion/the-birth-of-grand-central-terminal-100-years-later.html

An excerpt of the excerpt...

"The technological advantages were clear-cut. Electricity required less maintenance. Unlike steam or, later, diesel locomotives, electric trains did not need the fuel or machinery to generate power on board. Electricity let trains accelerate more quickly, a decided amenity for short-haul commuter service. Another advantage, an obvious one in retrospect, provided the rationale that made Wilgus’s suggestion so revolutionary and, in the end, so inevitable. Electric motors produced fewer noxious fumes and no obfuscating smoke or steam. Moreover, as Wilgus explained, electricity 'dispenses with the need of old-style train sheds,' because it made subterranean tracks feasible.

"Absent the smothering smoke, soot and cinders, the depot could be expanded on the same footprint by delivering trains to platforms on two levels, the lower for suburban commuters and the upper for long-distance trains. For the first time, the entire rail yard all the way to 56th Street, to where the maze of rails that delivered passengers to the platforms coalesced into four main-line tracks, could be decked over. The 'veritable "Chinese Wall" ' that bisected the city for 14 blocks could be eliminated. The air above the yards could be magically transformed into valuable real estate in the heart of Manhattan."






​The main concourse on 1-15-13. Photo by Tony Cenicola, NY Times.​


----------



## Ozark Southern (Jan 22, 2013)

NPR had a great story about this today on _All Things Considered. _"It is, after all, a temple of transit, full of people going somewhere else in a hurry." As it ought to be.

Link to audio with full transcript:

http://www.npr.org/2013/01/22/169722574/a-historic-arrival-new-yorks-grand-central-turns-100


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 1, 2013)

I spent about 20 minutes there today. They had a few things going on, but the lines were crazy. There was a stage set up in the main concourse with different musicians playing through out the day.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 1, 2013)

Long Train Runnin' said:


> I spent about 20 minutes there today.


In transit, or dropped by for the pre-Groundhog Day festivities? Guess I'll have to read all about it in NY Times in a couple days while studiously avoiding some kinda major sports event!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 2, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > I spent about 20 minutes there today.
> ...


I was already in New York City when I heard about all the activities, so I just took a moment to walk through most of the terminal.


----------



## railiner (Feb 5, 2013)

The GCT enjoyed an unreal amount of publicity on its centennial.....not only the local press, but even on the national network programs. I don't think I've seen so much interest in a railroad terminal then back in those glory days when roads introduced their new 'streamliner's' to the public.....


----------



## jmx53 (Mar 2, 2013)

There is a lot going on under Grand Central as well! Just saw this article on the Eastside Expansion project for LIRR (Includes photos and video):

http://transportationnation.org/2013/01/31/video-pics-as-grand-central-bustles-a-new-station-is-clawed-from-the-rock-below/ 

Impressive!


----------

